# Wanted



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Recipe for fish taco sauce and fish rubs.
Thanks.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Fish Taco, Baja-Style

The batter used to coat the fish varied with the cook but the wok-shaped disc seemed to be the pan of choice for frying the fish. This very easy recipe is the one that Leonelly used for fish that was crisp and tasty, with the flavor of the fish not being overpowered by the coating. Some cooks swear that you must use shark fillets, but any firm white fish works well.

1 large lime 

4 white fish fillets, cut in strips about 1-inch wide 

2 eggs 

1 cup all-purpose flour 

Salt 

Vegetable oil for frying 

8 corn tortillas 

Cut the lime in half and squeeze the juice over fish. Allow the fish marinate while preparing the batter.

To make the batter, break the eggs in a bowl and whisk. While mixing with a fork, gradually add only enough flour to form a thin batter. Season with the salt.

Pour the oil to depth of 1 to 2-inches, depending on the thickness of the fish, in a heavy skillet or wok. Heat the oil over medium-high heat to a temperature of 365 degrees.

Dip the fish in the batter and let the excess drip off. Carefully slide the fish in the oil and fry until the fish is done, about 3 minutes and the batter is golden brown, turning once. Remove and drain on paper towels.

Wrap the tortillas in a towel and microwave on high for 30 seconds.

Place the fish in the tortillas and serve. Allow guests to create their own combinations of the following toppings.

Yield: 4 servings

Top of Page


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marinated Guero Chiles

This is Leonelly’s recipe for soy-marinated chiles. She served these made with jalapeños, but said they were best made with guero chiles. Could the use of soy sauce be a further indication of the Japanese influence on the cuisine of the Baja? Note: This recipe requires advance preparation.

2 tablespoons vegetable oil 

2 dozen fresh guero chiles or substitute fresh jalapeños or chile de arbols 

2 thin slices of onion, separated into rings 

1/4 teaspoon garlic salt 

Freshly ground black pepper 

3 tablespoons soy sauce 

1 tablespoon lime juice, fresh preferred 

Pour a little of the oil in a heavy skillet and heat over a medium-high heat until hot. Add the chiles and onion and saute until the chiles start to blister and the onions are soft. Remove the pan from the heat and season the mixture with the garlic salt and pepper..

In a small nonreactive bowl, combine the remaining oil, soy sauce, and lime juice and mix well. Add the chiles and onions and toss to coat well. Cover the bowl and marinate for 24 hours before serving.

Yield: 24 chiles

Heat Scale: Medium to Hot



Top of Page


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Salsa Verde (Green Tomatillo Sauce)

Tomatillos, also called Mexican husk tomatoes or green tomatoes, aren't tomatoes and don't even taste like them. They have a tangy, citrus-like taste that can at times be very tart. This sauce can be used with and on other foods, or can also be served as a salsa with chips.

1 pound tomatillos, husks removed, chopped or substitute one 11-ounce can of tomatillos, drained 

1/2 cup diced white onions 

2 cloves garlic, minced 

3 serrano chiles, stems and seeds removed, minced 

1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro 

Sugar to taste 

Salt to taste 

Combine the tomatillos, onion, garlic, and chiles in a small, heavy saucepan and heat over medium heat until the tomatillos start to soften. Reduce the heat to low and simmer the mixture for a couple of minutes until the tomatillos are soft, but still colorful. Adjust the seasonings.

Put the mixture in a blender or food processor and puree until smooth.

Pour the sauce into a bowl, stir in the cilantro and serve.

Yield: 2 to 2 1/2 cups

Heat Scale: Medium

Top of Page


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chile Piquin Salsa

This salsa is served either smooth or as a salsa that has texture. It's best made with fully ripe tomatoes, but if they aren't available, canned tomatoes can be substituted. The flavor of the salsa is better made with canned, rather than under-ripe tomatoes. 

2 tablespoons crushed chile piquin, including seeds 

6 roma tomatoes, chopped or substitute 2 cups canned tomatoes 

1 8-ounce can tomato sauce 

1 small onion, chopped 

1 tablespoon red wine vinegar 

1 teaspoon garlic powder 

2 teaspoons sugar 

Pinch ground cumin 

Pinch oregano, Mexican preferred 

Salt to taste 

In a mixing bowl, cover the chiles with 1 cup of very hot water and let steep for a couple of minutes.

In a saucepan over medium heat, combine the remaining ingredients with the chile, and chile water and simmer for a couple of minutes. If the salsa is too thick, thin with water or broth to desired consistency. Season to taste.

Pour the salsa into a bowl and allow to sit at room temperature for an hour to blend the flavors before serving. For a smooth salsa, put the salsa into a blender or food processor and puree until smooth, adding additional liquid is needed.

Yield: 2 cups

Heat Scale: Hot

Top of Page


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crema Mexicana

This sauce tops all types of dishes in Mexico and is much lighter and tastier than sour cream. Half and half can be substituted for the cream if you desire an even lighter sauce. Note: This recipe requires advance preparation.

½ pint heavy cream 

2 tablespoons buttermilk 

Put the ingredients into jar and stir to mix. Cover the jar with plastic
wrap set in warm place, around 70 to 80 degrees, for 6 hours. Then place in the refrigerator for 8 hours or overnight. 

Stir the cream before serving. 

Yield: 1 cup 

Top of Page


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Avocado Salsa

Many of the small stands included this on the condiment table. We found that it complemented both beef and fish tacos.

2 medium avocados, pitted and peeled 

3 serrano chiles, stems and seeds removed, chopped 

1/4 cup chopped onion 

2 tablespoons lime juice, fresh preferred 

Salt to taste 

Chopped fresh cilanto 

Put all the ingredients, except the cilantro, into a blender or food processor and puree until smooth.

Pour the mixture into a bowl, garnish with the cilantro and serve.

Yield: 2 cups

Heat Scale: Medium

Top of Page


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jalapeños en Escabeche

(Pickled Jalapeños)

This is a very traditional condiment all over Mexico and the Southwest. The canned versions of these jalapeños are more commonly served, but these are much tastier. Note: This recipe requires advance preparation

3 tablespoons olive oil 

1 small white onion, thinly sliced 

8 to 10 jalapeños, left whole 

4 cloves garlic 

1 medium carrot, peeled and sliced 

1 teaspoon dried thyme 

1 teaspoon dried oregano, Mexican preferred 

2 bay leaves 

Salt 

Freshly ground black pepper 

½ cup cider vinegar 

Heat the oil in a heavy skillet over medium heat until hot. Add the onion and chiles and saute the mixture until the onions soften and the chiles start to roast. Remove from the heat.

Pour ½ cup water into a saucepan and add the carrots and herbs and salt and pepper to taste. Bring the mixture to just under boiling, reduce the heat and simmer until the carrots are tender but still slightly crisp, about 8 to 10 minutes.

Pour the carrot mixture along with the water into a bowl, add the vinegar and stir to mix. Add the onions and jalapeños and toss to coat. Cover the bowl and refrigerate for at least 24 hours before serving.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

yum


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks...Now I need some fresh fillets to cook with.


----------

